# Smith Riverside Polarized Glasses



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got 2 pairs of Smith Riverside glasses (black) with Polarcrhomic glass lens. One set is copper colored and the other Ignitor.

Both glasses are in excellent shape, no marks on lens at all. These retail for $219 each. I'm selling for $100 each. Finally realized I need prescription glasses....

This is a great deal on some really nice fishing sunglasses. PM me for info


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Why not sell one pair and put prescription lenses in the other?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Why not sell one pair and put prescription lenses in the other?


I need progressive lenses, which they do not offer with the Riverside frames...otherwise that's what I would have done.


----------

